# 3210 Server Chipset and raid hardware raid



## ItaRi (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all. Who can prompt, whether the built in controller raid (IntelÂ® Server Board S3210SHLC) on given matherboard will work? IntelÂ® 3210 Server Chipset.


----------



## User23 (Jun 18, 2009)

1. I would not use that cheap RAID functions of this chipset included cr4p. If i want it cheap, i set up a FreeBSD software Raid with this chipset and if i need more performance i would take a real! hardware Raid controller from 3ware, Areca, etc.. But that is only my opinion.

2.
Well the IntelÂ® 3210 Server Chipset included Raid functions should(?) work for Raid0 and Raid1 configurations. According to man pages:

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html

http://www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/datasheet/316972.pdf

P.S.: Another problem of non real hardware raids on FreeBSD is:
"Native Command Queuing (NCQ) on SATA drives is not yet supported."
http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+7.2-RELEASE&format=html


greetz


----------



## ItaRi (Jun 19, 2009)

Very big Thanks :stud


----------

